# Could you do this where you live?



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

It was just after 11:30pm Sunday night, yesterday, when suddenly there was loud knocking on the glass panels (sidelights) on the sides of my front door. As is always the case, all of my outside lights were on and the lights inside that we use when up and about were also on. I was sitting in my study reading some things on my PC when this took place. I grabbed my sidearm and quickly but carefully approached the front door, which is about 12-14 feet from where I was sitting. Nothing. No signs of anyone. Now I had heard that this sort of thing has been going on in the eastern end of our development but now it appears the culprits have decided to have a little fun with us on the western end.

So this morning I drove to our local police station (we have our own police department in our town) to report these shenanigans. As is normal for me, I always open carry when in a vehicle in order to have quicker and freer access to my sidearm should the need arise. When I entered the police station, I had not covered up as I approached the window to speak to the officer who was manning a desk behind a window in an adjacent room. He couldn’t quite hear me because of cleaning noise in the background so he came out into the atrium to speak with me directly. At this point, I had still not covered up and realized that if I did this, I would be in violation of Virginia state law because my wallet with my permit was in my car (I don’t like to drive with a wallet in my back pocket). The officer with whom I spoke turned out to be our chief of police. Nothing was said or even suggested about my visible sidearm, and why should anything be said? After all, he was openly carrying his firearm. While talking to him another officer happened to come out and also never said a word.

Have to ask… How many of you folks could do this in your town or locale? Could you enter your local police station openly armed with nothing being said or done?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Yes and have many times but they know me


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

SouthernBoy said:


> It was just after 11:30pm Sunday night, yesterday, when suddenly there was loud knocking on the glass panels (sidelights) on the sides of my front door. As is always the case, all of my outside lights were on and the lights inside that we use when up and about were also on. I was sitting in my study reading some things on my PC when this took place. I grabbed my sidearm and quickly but carefully approached the front door, which is about 12-14 feet from where I was sitting. Nothing. No signs of anyone. Now I had heard that this sort of thing has been going on in the eastern end of our development but now it appears the culprits have decided to have a little fun with us on the western end.
> 
> So this morning I drove to our local police station (we have our own police department in our town) to report these shenanigans. As is normal for me, I always open carry when in a vehicle in order to have quicker and freer access to my sidearm should the need arise. When I entered the police station, I had not covered up as I approached the window to speak to the officer who was manning a desk behind a window in an adjacent room. He couldn’t quite hear me because of cleaning noise in the background so he came out into the atrium to speak with me directly. At this point, I had still not covered up and realized that if I did this, I would be in violation of Virginia state law because my wallet with my permit was in my car (I don’t like to drive with a wallet in my back pocket). The officer with whom I spoke turned out to be our chief of police. Nothing was said or even suggested about my visible sidearm, and why should anything be said? After all, he was openly carrying his firearm. While talking to him another officer happened to come out and also never said a word.
> 
> Have to ask… How many of you folks could do this in your town or locale? Could you enter your local police station openly armed with nothing being said or done?


I take it you don't live in Fairfax or Loudoun County.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

ks1 said:


> I take it you don't live in Fairfax or Loudoun County.


No, Prince William County. But I have openly carried in a police precinct station in Fairfax several times. This was maybe eight or ten years ago and there was no problem. Probably over fifty of us in that station each time and most were OC'ing.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

No! The county Sherrif is located in the courthouse and entrance requires going thru a metal detector.

The city police, I've no idea as I live out in the county.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Yes . In the State of Louisiana open carry has always been legal .
A holstered gun on your belt , not concealed but openly worn , is not against the law . If you can legally posses and own the firearm you are allowed to open carry it ... no permits required . Louisiana has never restricted open carry .
But I haven't been down to the police station in many years ... there may be a sign posted not to bring in firearms ... but the last time I was there , no signs were posted .
Gary


----------

